# PSE Diamondback



## UGAff (Sep 25, 2006)

I have the chance to pick up a PSE Diamondback for next to nothing... However, I cannot find any info on the Diamondback online, or on the PSE website.  Does anyone know where I can find some specs? My main question is if the draw length is adjustable?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Alan in GA (Sep 25, 2006)

*check here:*

The PSE web site.
They'll know.

http://forums.pse-archery.com/index.php


----------



## GA_sponge (Sep 26, 2006)

My dad shoots a PSE Diamondback. Not sure if the draw length is adjustable or not. It's a great bow though. Quiet and fast (short brace height). He loves it. (I haven't shot it because he's a lefty.)

Don't know if this helps or not? 

Dan


----------



## UGAff (Sep 26, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 26, 2006)

I had one a few years ago.  It was my first bow.  Good bow, especially for next to nothing.  It doesn't compare to the top of the line stuff that's out now.  But it will definitely put a hole in a deer with no problem.


----------

